# Materials you never have enough of?



## drowningfairies (Mar 23, 2019)

So I've realized, that I always never have enough cotton. 
But I have so much steel, paper, and preserves than I know what to do with.

I haven't been crafting much, so I can save up on it, but do you guys find yourself always short of one material?


----------



## Valzed (Mar 23, 2019)

Wood. I _never_ have enough wood. Even with the My Nintendo Wood Prize I never have enough & so many of the items we craft require wood. However I do have so much paper that it told me I couldn't hold anymore.


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 23, 2019)

First cotton now wood.


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

Yeah i never have enough cotton, it's really bothersome especially when some items need so much to be crafted


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 23, 2019)

Lately I find I'm getting lower and lower on paper.  None of my villagers seem to be giving me any, which sucks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2019)

Before I used to constantly be out of cotton, but now I find I have an abundance of crafting materials, especially steel and wood. But I am lacking quite a bit in rustic essence and all those other ones that are newer essences.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 23, 2019)

Because I hardly craft anything, I have a lot of crafting material than I know what to do with. But essence wise. Historical...


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 24, 2019)

Cotton/wood

I usually use nintendo points to get as much wood as possible


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Mar 24, 2019)

Metal, really wished they would give me more of that, get tons of cotton, paper, and wood, so much I'm having to sell them off.  What I really wished was there a way we could place this stuff in the market boxes, that way when there is a surplus of something, it will give other players a chance to buy more of what they are short on.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm kinda low on the hip essence for some reason. I guess it's cause when I invite villagers to my campsite, I base them on looks, and not many hips fit my themes :/


----------



## seliph (Mar 25, 2019)

i have way too much of if not max everything, i have a ton of materials just sitting rotting in my mailbox lmao.

i wish we could gift materials somehow 'cause i'm constantly hitting the limit.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

Cotton.
I always have a lot of 
wood
preserves
Steel
I have to keep selling them for 10 bells each


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 27, 2019)

I've crafted at least one piece of every furniture item available (except for the golden series because...YIKES) and I try to keep my materials around 900. I sell my materials in batches of 100 when they are maxed out. I still have a handful of special requests to unlock, but that happens quite slowly, so I don't really have to worry about running out of crafting materials. I think once you all hit a certain level, you will find that you're no longer hurting for materials. Don't forget that you can invite villagers who favor the materials you need to your camp to help build up your supply. Stick with it, it gets much easier!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 29, 2019)

I am currently in need of more steel, which is weird because usually I have a ton of it. Why does everything I want to craft need steel lately? I also need civic essence to upgrade some amenities.


----------



## Themadgamer (Mar 29, 2019)

Wow!  I am constantly selling all crafting components and essence stuff since I always hover at max and it’s a pain to get the message that you’re full and have to interrupt visits my selling off one item.  I keep them all down to the 6-700 range so they take a day to fill up again


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

I used to always have plenty of all except steel, but now I have plenty of steel as well


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 3, 2019)

Funny how people have different answers. Some people have too many of something, and others do not have enough. Lately I never seen to have enough wood, or sometimes even paper. I wish we could get Essence just a little faster too.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2019)

I?m aaaaalways low on harmonious essence, even though I don?t really have a huge interest in any items/amenities that need it lmao


----------



## auroral (Apr 6, 2019)

I currently have every item crafted save for the gold series stuff and a handful of animal quest items that i just havent unlocked yet, but before then, I _never_ had enough steel. And ofc, near the end, almost every single item I needed to craft required 60+ steel and nothing else. 

Wood, on the other hand, I feel like I've almost always had an over-abundance of. I keep accidentally maxing out and having to either sell some or quickly craft a bunch of items to dump on gulliver.


----------



## Elin (Apr 7, 2019)

I seem to have a decent amount of everything except for cotton. Tons of steel, paper, and preserves, but I always seem to be low on cotton.


----------



## Ras (Apr 9, 2019)

I wish if I was maxed out and an animal gave me crafting material, it would not give me that stupid "not enough space" message. And I wish if I was maxed out and a balloon gave me crafting material, it would neither give me a message nor stack it in my mailbox. I suppose some like to keep spare in their mailbox to grab later, but I want my mailbox empty and I am maxed on everything.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 13, 2019)

FREAKING WOOD. EVERYTHING COST SO MUCH WOOD. UGGGHHHH. Yes, caps. BECAUSE THERE IS NEVER ENOUGH WOOD. Haha.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Apr 14, 2019)

Cotton !!! I thought I was only one! They should give more! I always need like 60 cotton for 1 thing!!! ahhh


----------



## slatka (Apr 16, 2019)

recently i've been low on natural essence and it's been so difficult to get more.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2019)

does friend powder count because i only have around a hundred now and i used to have like 3000 and can't play the golden money maps anymore because i just don't have enough. and you can barely get any outside from garden events so it's super annoying.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 20, 2019)

Natural essence for me.. Trying to craft some of those reissued Leif's Spring Flowers items and when there's a timer ticking you realise it's SO hard to get essences.


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 20, 2019)

Wood and rustic essence. I'm trying to do the hot air balloon but the rustic essence isn't all that common so it's difficult.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 21, 2019)

Ras said:


> I wish if I was maxed out and an animal gave me crafting material, it would not give me that stupid "not enough space" message. And I wish if I was maxed out and a balloon gave me crafting material, it would neither give me a message nor stack it in my mailbox. I suppose some like to keep spare in their mailbox to grab later, but I want my mailbox empty and I am maxed on everything.



You realize u can go and sell off materials for money so that message doesn't show up just sell down to 500 and you should be good for at least a day


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 14, 2019)

Wood and Cotton, definitely. I also find that I get certain essences waaaaaaaaay more than others, like I get too many types of the same villagers or something.


----------



## Circus (Sep 15, 2019)

Cotton. My gosh, cotton is so hecking hard to get. Everything you make with cotton needs like 60 or so of it too, so it's really annoying. I've also been struggling with getting elegant essence lately, though I have no idea why.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 15, 2019)

Right now it's Wood and Steel, I'm almost done inviting every regular villager to my camp. I'm sure after that it'll be Cotton for the special items.


----------



## FriendlyBumblebee (Sep 15, 2019)

For me it's natural essence, since all my natural visitors are maxed out. I guess I can get some by trading caps, but the mini-game is kind of tedious. Don't you wish we could trade essence through the market box? And furniture too, while we're at it...


----------



## LilyLynne (Sep 17, 2019)

I had trouble with cotton at first, now i never have enough steel. Also I am frequently low on some of the essences.

BTW you can put materials on the market place, not essences but the steel, paper, cotton, preserves, and wood ( i only recently learned this).

It would be nice if we could trade other things in the market box. I didn't think about being careful who I level first, although its chance i guess somewhat. Still it would be difficult to run out of one kind of essence.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 17, 2019)

Right now I can't get enough paper, probably because I finally crafted all the wallpaper, and also steel. I have more cotton and wood and preserves than I know what to do with!  I am glad we can share them now, I hated them going to waste.


----------

